# Where can I find melamine wood online?



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

We're planning to make a viv but I want to find a place that sells wood and look at the prices to estimate how much we need to save.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

B&Q, its very cheap.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looking at your sig the biggest you'd need is a 4x2x2 so you'd need to save about £30 tops for the wood (white melamine) and then the cost of the glass.


----------



## shele71 (Sep 7, 2008)

if youve got a timber merchants in your area then they should be cheaper than b and q. we built our geckos viv and the whole thing only cost us 40 quid and that was including buying glass for the doors. we have just built a viv for our chams too and that wasnt expensive either.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

b&q dont do it in the sizes we want. the stack is a 5ft tall x 4ft wide and 2ft deep.
is there anywhere else we can get it?
cheers
dave


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

zemon said:


> b&q dont do it in the sizes we want. the stack is a 5ft tall x 4ft wide and 2ft deep.
> is there anywhere else we can get it?
> cheers
> dave


B&Q should cut it to the size for few pence a pice. double check that, maybe you need to get to different B&Q.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Meko said:


> looking at your sig the biggest you'd need is a 4x2x2 so you'd need to save about £30 tops for the wood (white melamine) and then the cost of the glass.


Is that for a stack?

I'm making a 4x2x2 for the beardie and also 6 2x1x2 for my gecko's and future gecko's.

It'll be 5ft high, 4ft long and 2ft deep so I'll need lots of wood.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

B&Q sell it by the sheet, 2000mm x 1220mm x 18mm. Will cut it for you (first 3 are free...after that its 50p a cut) and will also deliver for set fees depending on how far away you are.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nah sorry mate, with you saying you're planning to make 'a' viv i just went off your sig for the biggest you'd need for all the leo's or a beardie.

you'd need (roughly)

1 x 8*2 cut in half for top and bottom
2 x 6*2 with 12inches + 30mm cut off for each side (the thickness of the contiboard is 15mm so if you want it exactly 5ft high you need to take the thickness of the base and top off, or have it 5ft 30mm)
then you'd need 4ft - 40mm for each shelf that you're having

As they're both desert spiecies and don't need high humidity, you could get away with a hardboard backing which is about £2 for a 6*2 and the joining pieces are about £2 each as well.

So *roughly* for the wood for a stack you're looking around
8*2 = £10
6*2 = £8 x 2 + however many shelves you're having.
backing = £8


then you've got vents and runners and glass etc.


----------

